# Sicherheit von Wasserkühlungen, aktueller Stand der Technik?



## Tim1974 (18. Januar 2017)

*Sicherheit von Wasserkühlungen, aktueller Stand der Technik?*

Hallo,

bisher hat mich das Thema Wasserkühlung nie interessiert und zwar aus zwei Gründen, zum einen wegen dem Leckrisiko und der damit verbundenen Kurzschlussgefahr, zum anderen wegen dem dann fehlenden Luftstrom für die ungekühlten Bauteile (Spanungswander, Elkos, Arbeitsspeicher usw.).

Nun würde ich mich aber gerne mal informieren, ob man genannte Probleme mitlerweile im Griff hat und es vielleicht andere Probleme gibt, die ich noch gar nicht sehe?
Langfristig könnte ich mir nämlich durchaus eine Wasserkühlung vorstellen, allerdings nur wenn sowohl CPU als auch Grafikkarte mit eingebunden ist, und zwar bei der Grafikkarte nicht nur die GPU, sondern auch deren Speicher und Spannungswandler.

Was die CPU angeht, macht eine Wasserkühlung im wesentlichen da nur wirklich Sinn, wenn man stark übertakten will und die WLP-CPUs geköpft hat?

Kann es überhaupt bei Verwendung von destiliertem Wasser und einem Leck zu einem Kurzschluss kommen?

Wie schwer sind eigentlich die hochwertigen und leistungsstarken Wasserkühler, die man auf CPU und GPU schraubt? Werden die  heute auch so perfekt verschraubt wie die Noctua-CPU-Kühler?

Gruß
Tim


----------



## Narbennarr (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Sicherheit von Wasserkühlungen, aktueller Stand der Technik?*

Lecks sind selten, wenn man alles richtig macht.
Und warum sollte man keinen Luftstrom haben?


----------



## Tim1974 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Sicherheit von Wasserkühlungen, aktueller Stand der Technik?*

Für den Luftstrom muß man dann aber trotzdem Gehäuselüfter nutzen, also kann man doch vermutlich sagen, leiser wirds durch Wasserkühlung nicht, wobei mir das auch nicht so wichtig wäre.

Ich komme eigentlich nur auf das Thema, weil mir die schweren Tower-Luftkühler zu schwer sind und die leichten Kühler eben nicht so gut kühlen, außerdem mit Wasserkühlung das System oft so schön aufgeräumt aussieht, nicht so wie mit fetten CPU-Kühlern, die fast das komplette Mainboard überdecken.


----------



## Narbennarr (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Sicherheit von Wasserkühlungen, aktueller Stand der Technik?*

Aber die Wasserkühlung hat auch Lüfter die die Luft bewegen


----------



## Bariphone (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Sicherheit von Wasserkühlungen, aktueller Stand der Technik?*

Wenn die Radiatoren im Gehäuse  installiert sind hast einen Luftstrom. Das Thema Lautstärke ist einfach. Große Radiatorfläche= niedrige Lüfterdrehzahl=  starke Kühlung auch unter Last. Bei der CPU bringt Wakü keine Wunder. Da wie du selber sagtest der Heatspreader mit seiner WLP der entscheidende Faktor ist. Bei der GPU bringt es deutlich kühlere Temperaturen. Lecks sind wie gesagt eigentlich sehr selten wenn man es richtig macht. Das heißt wenn man Anschlüsse und Co mit Gewalt fest rammelt so dass die Dichtungen reisen oder die Kunststoffdeckel der Kühler reißen. Alles mit Gefühl dann passiert in der Regel nichts. Grafikkartenkühler sind meist nicht exorbitant schwerer als ihre großen Brüder der Luftkühler. Aber sie bedecken meist nur das PCB was dir Karte dann wieder kompakter macht. CPU Wasserkühlung sind deutlich leichter als Ihre Luftkollegen und Belasten das Mainboard nicht. Die Optik ist ein klarer Vorteil, da wie du sagtest das Mainboard nicht so zugekauft ist. Ausserdem kann man bei einer Wakü deutlich leichter alle Anschlüsse des Mainboards erreichen und hat auch keine Probleme mit den RAM Riegeln und der Grafikkarte. Dem Design sind bei einer Custom Wasserkühlung keinerlei Grenzen gesetzt. Sie ist Langlebig und kann bei Plattformwechsel oft ohne Probleme weiterverwendet werden. Aber der Preis ist nicht ganz ohne. CPU only sollte man bei vernünftigen Komponenten ca 250-300€ und bei CPU und GPU Loop so ab 450€ einkalkulieren.


Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tim1974 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Sicherheit von Wasserkühlungen, aktueller Stand der Technik?*

Ja auf dem Radiator, das ist mir schon klar.
Wenn man so einen Radiator dann hinter der Gehäusefront oder im Deckel verbaut, verliert man vermutlich aber wieder etwas an Luftstrom fürs restliche Gehäuse, oder nicht?


----------



## Todesklinge (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Sicherheit von Wasserkühlungen, aktueller Stand der Technik?*

Würde auch keine Wasserkühlung einbauen, zu hoch die Gefahr das der PC kaputt geht und selbst wenn, muss dann ja eh wieder mit Luft gekühlt werden.

Noch dazu ist es sehr teuer, da Wassersystem + Kühlsystem.

Die CPU Hersteller müssten einfach nur ihren Chip etwas aufteilen, damit man diesen auch besser kühlen kann.
Statt 1x XYZ Kerne, lieber 2x XYZ Kerne, dafür hat man dann die doppelte Fläche.


----------



## Tim1974 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Sicherheit von Wasserkühlungen, aktueller Stand der Technik?*

Vorallem wäre es schön, wenn die Hersteller mal wieder alle ihre CPU-Heatspreader verlöten würden, dann wäre das Kühlen wieder viel effektiver und günstiger und man könnte wenn man es denn braucht, deutlich höher übertakten und müßte nicht das Risiko eingehen, seine CPU beim Köpfen zu schrotten und so oder so dabei die Garantie zu verlieren.


----------



## NatokWa (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Sicherheit von Wasserkühlungen, aktueller Stand der Technik?*

Ok . mal ganz von vorne .

Leckagen gibet hauptsächlich wegen Schlamperei beim zusammenbau bzw. verwendung falscher/nicht perfekt passender Teile (am falschen Ende Sparen etc.) .

Reines Dest-Wasser NIEMALS verwenden , es reicht eine minimale Verschmutzung und das LEITET . Das ist nicht nur im fall von Leckagen ein Problem sondern greift die Kühlkörper an (Galvanisches Element) , außer man schafft es im gesammten Kreislauf tatächlich nur EIN EINZIGES Metall (und KEINE Legierung wie Bronzeoder Messing) zu verwenden , was praktisch unmöglich ist . Man benötigt immer mindestens eine Anti-Korosions Lösung , im normalfall ist die auch Anti-Leitfähigkeit .

Luftfluß ist auch vorhanden , alleine schon wegen den Ventis auf dem/den Radiator/en , diese sind aber in der Regel (Wieder nicht am falschen Ende sparen) DEUTLICH leiser als die meisten STANDART Luftkühler und werden im Regelfall über eine entsprechende Steuerung angesprochen um feintuning zu erlauben (Lautstärke<->Wirkung) .

Zum Gewicht : CPU ist auf meist deutlich leichter als ein Luft-Kühler , sie KÖNNEN aber auch schwerer ausfallen . Durch die deutlich kompaktere Bauform ergibt sich daraus aber praktisch nie ein Problem . 
Bei GPU Kühlern kann es da anders aussehen , gute Full-Cover Kühlblöcke (Die ALLES Kühlen) bringen gerne für sich alleine 1Kg und mehr auf die Wage (Der Block auf meiner 680'er hat 870g und der auf der 1080 'er wiegt 980g) mit anschlüße und geflutet wirds natürlich noch mehr , ich kenne aber Passiv-Kühlungen für GraKas die gerne mal 3Kg und mehr auf die Wage bringen und abstützen erforderlich machen .......

Zum aufgeräumten Aussehen : JA du hast mehr Platz für alles , aber wenn die Schläuche wie Kraut und Rüben rumhängen ist auch nix gewonnen wobei das sogar eher schlecht ist . Ein abgeknicktes Kabel -> Völlig Schnuppe , ein abgekickter Schlauch : PROBLEM .

WaKü macht man nicht nur mit Geköpften CPU's oder wegen OC , es ist gibt viele Entscheidungen die dazu führen ... ICH wollte einfach einen nahezu lautlosen PC haben .

Zusammenfassend kann man zu WaKü sagen :

1. Vernünftig gebaut ist sie leiser und kühlt besser als jede Luftkühlung .
2. Der Einbau sollte schon im vorfeld gut überlegt und geplant werden , Luftkühlung baut man einfach ein ohne zu überlegen , schließlich ist da nix Optionales , bei Wasser muss alles genau passen (Schläuche etc.) .
3. WaKü ist DEULICH teurer als jede Luftkühlung und man kann VIEL mehr falsch machen bzw es kann VIEL mehr schiefgehen , da ist ausflockende Farbe noch das kleinste Übel .
4. WaKü sollte man nur dann selbst einbauen wenn man sich GANZ sicher ist was man da tut , gerade wegen Punkt 2+3 .


----------



## chischko (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Sicherheit von Wasserkühlungen, aktueller Stand der Technik?*



NatokWa schrieb:


> im normalfall ist die auch Anti-Leitfähigkeit .


Hi, ordentlicher Beitrag aber das ist Unsinn: Im destillierten Wasser findet fast keine elektrische Leitung statt, korrekt.  
Salze, Säuren und Basen dagegen leiten den Strom, denn beim Lösen  verschiedener Stoffe im Wasser spalten sich positive und negative Ionen  ab. Diese Stoffe nennt man Elektrolyten. Eine ursprünglich nicht leitende Flüssigkeit in Form eines kaufbaren Liquids wird ebenso schnell verunreinigt wie dest. Wasser und damit leitfähig.


----------



## HisN (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Sicherheit von Wasserkühlungen, aktueller Stand der Technik?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Werden die  heute auch so perfekt verschraubt wie die Noctua-CPU-Kühler?



In der Regel sind die viel einfacher, und daher viel perfekter Verschraubt. 
Langgewinde durch das Loch im Mainboard, vier Rändelschrauben (Eventuell mit Feder). Fertig ist die Laube.
Da entfällt das ganze Gefummle mit der der Lüfter auf dem Kühler festgeklemmt wird.


----------



## Tim1974 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Sicherheit von Wasserkühlungen, aktueller Stand der Technik?*

Ok, gute Erklärungen, danke. 

Also wäre ein komplett geschlossenes System wohl die sicherere Lösung?

Warum gibts nicht Heatpipe-Luftkühler, mit flexiblen, also biegsamen Heatpipes? So daß man den Kühlblock an eine Gehäuseöffnung schrauben kann, mit Lüftern davor, so könnte man wesentlich mehr Kühlermasse nutzen und diese sicher am Gehäuse verschrauben, ohne Sockel und Board mit der Masse zu belasten und hätte darüber hinaus ein aufgeräumter aussehendes System.


----------



## Narbennarr (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Sicherheit von Wasserkühlungen, aktueller Stand der Technik?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ok, gute Erklärungen, danke.
> 
> Also wäre ein komplett geschlossenes System wohl die sicherere Lösung?
> 
> Warum gibts nicht Heatpipe-Luftkühler, mit flexiblen, also biegsamen Heatpipes?



gibts doch, nennt sich schlauch


----------



## amdahl (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Sicherheit von Wasserkühlungen, aktueller Stand der Technik?*



Todesklinge schrieb:


> Die CPU Hersteller müssten einfach nur ihren Chip etwas aufteilen, damit man diesen auch besser kühlen kann.
> Statt 1x XYZ Kerne, lieber 2x XYZ Kerne, dafür hat man dann die doppelte Fläche.



Wie meinen?


----------



## Tim1974 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Sicherheit von Wasserkühlungen, aktueller Stand der Technik?*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> gibts doch, nennt sich schlauch



Ja, nur in Schläuchen läuft gewöhnlich eine Flüssigkeit, in Heatpipes eher nicht bzw. wenn dann nur minimalste Mengen, außerdem sind Heatpipes sicherlich dichter und weniger empfindlich als jeder noch so gute Schlauch.


----------



## Narbennarr (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Sicherheit von Wasserkühlungen, aktueller Stand der Technik?*

Die sind weniger empfindlich weil sie aus Kupfer sind und damit hart. Wären sie flexibel würden sie knicken und müssten dicker gemacht werden, also auch mehr flüssigkeit haben -> schlauch 
Hattest du mal einen Waküschlauch in der Hand. Gegen wir mal von 1.5mm Wandstärke aus...die bekommst du nicht kaputt.

Es gibt auch Kühler wo sehr lange Heatpipes dran sind und der Block weiter weg ist. Performen aber eher geht so, da die Kondensation in den Pipes längst nicht so schnell ist, wie gepumptes Wasser


----------



## Combi (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Sicherheit von Wasserkühlungen, aktueller Stand der Technik?*

niemals nur destiliertes wasser?!
wtf?!
ich nutze meine waküs nur mit reinem dest. wasser.so ein blödsinn!!!
zusätze können ausflocken.färbemittel ebenso.
meine waküs laufen seit jahren nur mit reinem dest. wasser.
keine verschmutzungen,keine eintrübungen des schlauchs,keine verstopften kühler!
wenn man die wartung des systems ernst nimmt und regelmässig den kreislauf durchspült...1-2x im jahr,
dann ist reines destilliertes wasser immer noch am besten.


----------



## Tim1974 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Sicherheit von Wasserkühlungen, aktueller Stand der Technik?*

Ich würde auch destiliertes Wasser nehmen, das funzt ja auch in Kühlsystemen von Verbrennungsmotoren und da sind meines Wissens nach auch Metallkondensatoren verbaut.


----------



## Malkolm (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Sicherheit von Wasserkühlungen, aktueller Stand der Technik?*

WaKüs sind die einzige praktikable Möglichkeit ein Gaming-System auch unter Volllast gänzlich unhörbar zu betreiben. Dieser Komfortgewinn ist für mich das einzige wirkliche Argument den nicht unerheblichen Anschaffungspreis zu zahlen. Man spart zwar etwas Strom (je nach Hardware ~10-50W), aber selbst bei jahrelangem Dauerbetrieb amortisiert sich das nicht 

Die Technik an sich ist ausgereift. Imho gab es auch nur zwei kritische Komponenten: Die Pumpe und der/die Kühlkörper. Letztere sind seit mehr als einem Jahrzehnt, auch aufgrund der gestiegenen Verbreitung von WaKüs im Massenmarkt, quasi perfekt. Fullcover Kühler für die GraKa passen perfekt, kühlen alles nötige und sind mitlerweile sogar für nahezu alle Custom-PCBs zu bekommen. Die Pumpenprobleme sind spätestens seit den 12V Modellen von Eheim auch gelöst. Da klackert nichts mehr, die fallen auch nicht mehr nach ein paar Monaten aus und sind mitlerweile so kompakt, dass man sie problemlos unterbekommt.

Die einzige Schwachstelle ist lediglich die Installation. Es ist eben nicht damit getan die Sachen zu kaufen, sondern mann muss sie auch anbringen und verbinden. Dass kann man natürlich auch extern machen lassen (kostet je nach Umfang nochmal 50-150€ extra) und ist somit auch risikofrei, aber eigentlich will man den Bastelspaß schon gerne selber haben. Die Anforderungen sind nicht sonderlich hoch, aber etwas Geduld und Fingerfertigkeit muss man schon mitbringen. Frauen rate ich daher von solchen Vorhaben grundsätzlich ab.


----------



## Narbennarr (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Sicherheit von Wasserkühlungen, aktueller Stand der Technik?*



Combi schrieb:


> niemals nur destiliertes wasser?!
> wtf?!
> ich nutze meine waküs nur mit reinem dest. wasser.so ein blödsinn!!!
> zusätze können ausflocken.färbemittel ebenso.
> ...



1-2 pro jahr durchspülen hätte ich aber auch kein bock drauf 
dest wasser + g48 oder gutes farbloses fertiggemisch (dp ultra) wäre meine empfehlung


----------



## Olstyle (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Sicherheit von Wasserkühlungen, aktueller Stand der Technik?*

In jedem Auto was ich kenne benutzt man Zusätze für sie Kühlflüssigkeit (G48/G30). Übrigens kann man die auch prima in der Wakü benutzen.

In Heizungen benutzt man nur Wasser, aber da gibt es dann eine Opferanode für die Korrosion (+verhältnismäßig gigantische Wandstärken).


----------



## Tim1974 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Sicherheit von Wasserkühlungen, aktueller Stand der Technik?*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Frauen rate ich daher von solchen Vorhaben grundsätzlich ab.



Der war gemein! 

Nee mal im ernst, ich glaube die haben oft mehr Fingerspitzengefühl als wir.


----------



## chischko (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Sicherheit von Wasserkühlungen, aktueller Stand der Technik?*



Combi schrieb:


> niemals nur destiliertes wasser?!
> wtf?!
> ich nutze meine waküs nur mit reinem dest. wasser.so ein blödsinn!!!
> zusätze können ausflocken.färbemittel ebenso.
> ...



Richtig, kann man genauso gut machen... Auf Ausspülen 2 mal im Jahr hab ich aber keinen Bock!
Ich hab allerdings soweit ich weiß einiger verschiedene Metalle verbaut, weswegen ich das Double Protect von Aquacomputer mit rein gekippt habe im Verhältnis 1:5 um die Korrosion zu minimieren (verhindern kann ich sie damit nicht, ist mir klar, aber zumindest verringern). Außerdem hatte es die Eigenschaft alles etwas zu schmieren oder so: Vorher musste die Pumpe 4% höher laufen um die selbe Durchflussmenge zu bringen und auch ein leichtes (fast unhörbares) klackern meines DFM wurde dadurch eliminiert... schadelt also nicht. Irgendwelche Farbzusätze o.Ä. oder billige Addiitiva die sonstwas bzgl. verbesserter Kühlleistung durch gelösten Sauerstoff () oder so nen Mist versprechen würde ich grundsätzlich nicht verwenden!


----------



## NatokWa (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Sicherheit von Wasserkühlungen, aktueller Stand der Technik?*



chischko schrieb:


> Hi, ordentlicher Beitrag aber das ist Unsinn: Im  destillierten Wasser findet fast keine elektrische Leitung statt,  korrekt.
> Salze, Säuren und Basen dagegen leiten den Strom, denn beim Lösen   verschiedener Stoffe im Wasser spalten sich positive und negative Ionen   ab. Diese Stoffe nennt man Elektrolyten. Eine ursprünglich nicht  leitende Flüssigkeit in Form eines kaufbaren Liquids wird ebenso schnell  verunreinigt wie dest. Wasser und damit leitfähig.



Im Prinzip hast du recht ABER :

In den Lösungen die gegen  Leitfähigkeit arbeiten sind aktive Ionen-Fänger Materialien drinne (nur  zur Info : Ich bin Chemiekant und arbeite schon ein paar Jährchen in der  Verarbeitenden Chemie-Industrie in der QC , bei mir kommt ziemlich viel  durch und ich kenne die Eigenschaften der meisten Chemikalien die in  den Gängigen Lösungen verwendet werden . Ich habe z.B. DIESE hier :  Phobya ZuperZero Xtreme Concentrate 500ml  | eBay  . Absolut 0-Leitfähigkeit ist natürlich praktisch unmöglich (bei  verwendung von Wasser) , aber bei dem Zeug ist die Leitfähigkeit im  Labor gerade so messbar und das nur auf kurzer Distanz (wenige cm) und JA ich habs in unserem Labor WIRKLICH nachmessen lassen , die wahren mir nen Gefallen schuldig . 
Reines  Destwasser hat schon nach kurzer Zeit in Kontakt mit Metall durch seine  Chemophysikalischen Eigenschaften genug Metallionen gelöst das es  DEUTLICH mehr und weiter leitet . Es gab da mal ein hübsches Video wo  ein Fernseher in Dest-Wasser versenkt wurde nachdem er gründlichst  gereinigt wurde .... er lebte keine 2 Sekunden ...

Natürlich KANN  man in seiner WaKü mit Destwasser ohne allem arbeiten , das geht auch  eine weile gut ABER : wer z.B. die Radiatoren deutlich länger als 10  Jahre nutzen will sollte dies NICHT tun , erst recht nicht wenn es  Kupfer-Radis sein sollten . Früher oder später ist DOCH ein Loch drinne ,  da lebe ich lieber mit dem Risiko das da mal etwas ein wenig ausflockt :  Saubermachen , Wasser tauschen und gut ist ... Loch -> mit Pech der  komplette PC abgeraucht .



Combi schrieb:


> niemals nur destiliertes wasser?!
> wtf?!
> ich nutze meine waküs nur mit reinem dest. wasser.so ein blödsinn!!!
> zusätze können ausflocken.färbemittel ebenso.
> ...



Für dich gilt das gleiche ..... + die Aussage das ein GUTER Zusatz den Wartungsintervall deutlich verlängert . FARBEN sind in meinen Augen absolut Tabu da diese extrem zum ausflocken neigen , das MEINE Kühllösung grün ist , liegt an den verwendeten Chemikalien ..... das Clear-Zeug (Farblos) ist deutlich schlechter von den Eigenschaften her .


----------



## Tim1974 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Sicherheit von Wasserkühlungen, aktueller Stand der Technik?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> In jedem Auto was ich kenne benutzt man Zusätze für sie Kühlflüssigkeit (G48/G30). Übrigens kann man die auch prima in der Wakü benutzen.
> 
> In Heizungen benutzt man nur Wasser, aber da gibt es dann eine Opferanode für die Korrosion (+verhältnismäßig gigantische Wandstärken).



Guter Einwand!
Das mit dem Kühlwasseradditiv bzw. Zusatz hatte ich vergessen, da ist ja nicht nur Frostschutz, sondern auch Korrosionsschutz mit drinn, also sollte man was ähnliches wohl auch für die PC-Wakü nehmen.


----------



## Todesklinge (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Sicherheit von Wasserkühlungen, aktueller Stand der Technik?*

Schöner wäre es, wenn die CPU größer wird und dann mehr Kühlfläche da ist.
Gemeint habe ich es so, das man eine CPU auf 2 aufteilt, diese ist aber trotzdem noch eine CPU, nur eben mit etwas Abstand zum besseren kühlen.


----------



## Duke711 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Sicherheit von Wasserkühlungen, aktueller Stand der Technik?*

Irgendwo habe ich Heatpipe --> Schlauch gelesen...

Mal zum allgemeinen Grundverständnis:

Wie funktioniert eine Heatpipe? - Wie funktioniert eine Heatpipe? - Hardwarelabs.de

In einem Metall lassen sich Oberflächenprofile mit ausgeprägter Steifigkeit einarbeiten, in einem biegsamen Kunststoffschlauch nicht. Außerdem ist Metall Diffusion immun, Kunststoff nicht. Irgendwann wäre durch Diffusion der Effekt dahin, da der Unterdruck aufgehoben wird.


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Sicherheit von Wasserkühlungen, aktueller Stand der Technik?*



Todesklinge schrieb:


> Schöner wäre es, wenn die CPU größer wird und dann mehr Kühlfläche da ist.
> Gemeint habe ich es so, das man eine CPU auf 2 aufteilt, diese ist aber trotzdem noch eine CPU, nur eben mit etwas Abstand zum besseren kühlen.


Der Hersteller versucht immer die max. Anzahl an CPUs aus einem Wafer herauszubekommen. Von daher wird das nicht passieren, solange die Kühlung nicht an ihre Grenzen kommt.

Und eine CPU-Die aufteilen, wird auch nicht klappen, da die Fläche für den Wärmeübergang die gleiche bleibt.


----------



## illousion (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Sicherheit von Wasserkühlungen, aktueller Stand der Technik?*



Malkolm schrieb:


> [...] Die Anforderungen sind nicht sonderlich hoch, aber etwas Geduld und Fingerfertigkeit muss man schon mitbringen. Frauen rate ich daher von solchen Vorhaben grundsätzlich ab.



Uhm ich will hier ja nicht OT sein oder Moralapostel spielen, aber what the actual fck?


----------



## amdahl (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Sicherheit von Wasserkühlungen, aktueller Stand der Technik?*

triggered...


----------



## illousion (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Sicherheit von Wasserkühlungen, aktueller Stand der Technik?*



amdahl schrieb:


> triggered...



ja komm aber wenn ich hier äquivalentes über Hautfarben erzählen würde, wäre ich instantly gebannt. Ich saß in der Vorlesung lese das und musste es drei mal lesen um zu checken was da steht. Ich finde, dass das was aktuell um  Feminismus herum passiert es ziemlich übertreibt (ohne irgendwen offenden zu wollen), aber man sollte trotzdem Menschen nicht in Schubladen stecken. .

Aber genug OT.


----------

